# Optimizar armazenamento weatherlink- pc off por uns dias



## geoair.pt (1 Jun 2011 às 09:03)

Boas,
O pc ao qual está ligada a Vantage pro2 e a enviar os dados para a net vai estar desligado durante cerca de 10 dias , mas quero assegurar-me que quando voltar a estar operacional consigo fazer a descarga dos dados do weatherlink.
Qual será o intervalo de tempo adequado e onde/como defino o weatherlink (?) para assegurar o armazenamento do dados durante estes 10/15 dias?
Obrigado


----------



## HotSpot (1 Jun 2011 às 12:39)

Aconselho o período de 10 minutos, porque é também o utilizado pelo IM e a maioria dos organismos internacionais. No caso das Davis, permite salvaguardar os dados durante 17 dias.

1 min - 1,7 dias
5 min - 8 dias
*10 min - 17 dias*
15 min - 25 dias
30 min - 52 dias
60 min - 105 dias
120 min - 210 dias


----------



## geoair.pt (1 Jun 2011 às 12:57)

HotSpot disse:


> Aconselho o período de 10 minutos, porque é também o utilizado pelo IM e a maioria dos organismos internacionais. No caso das Davis, permite salvaguardar os dados durante 17 dias.
> 
> 1 min - 1,7 dias
> 5 min - 8 dias
> ...



Obrigado, mas onde é que eu defino esse intervalo? Já andei à procura nos manuais e não encontro....(deve estar à frente do nariz, mas não encontro mesmo).
Cumps


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jun 2011 às 13:21)

geoair.pt disse:


> Obrigado, mas onde é que eu defino esse intervalo? Já andei à procura nos manuais e não encontro....(deve estar à frente do nariz, mas não encontro mesmo).
> Cumps



Vais ao Setup no Weatherlink, e defines o "Archive Interval" para 10 minutos.


----------



## geoair.pt (1 Jun 2011 às 19:43)

ecobcg disse:


> Vais ao Setup no Weatherlink, e defines o "Archive Interval" para 10 minutos.



Obrigado, pensei que esse intervalo era referente ao intervalo de 'armazenamento' dos dados no pc e não no wetherlink.
Muito obrigado a todos.
Cumps.


----------

